

Vimeo page effect: Honda Insight - Let It Shine Ad  - nixme
http://www.vimeo.com/4281939

======
DTrejo
The behind the scenes "how it's made" <http://vimeo.com/4295148>

------
chris24
This reminds me of the ad for Wario Land on YouTube. Unfortunately, it isn't
as effective anymore because it's using the old YouTube design.
<http://www.youtube.com/experiencewii>

